# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Glucide, hamster hybride mâle à l'adoption

## seconde vie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Glucide
*Type:* Hamster
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 11 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 49 - Maine-et-Loire
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0651408733
*E-mail :* unesecondevie.1449@outlook.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 C'est un petit timide mais très gentil et très curieux.
Manipulable, sociable, il mérite vraiment sa famille adoptive. 
Né en février 2020.

----------


## ChatouPension

Vu l’espérance de vie d’un hamster, pas sûr que Glucide soit enfore de ce monde

----------


## girafe

Il a été adopté en aout 2020

----------


## ChatouPension

Plutôt une bonne nouvelle

----------

